# Pix: Old Speck - 12.29.03



## climbit (Jan 5, 2004)

Here are some more pix.. Old Speck in Grafton State Park.. ME

http://shawnwaite.com/oldspeck/

S.


----------



## MichaelJ (Jan 5, 2004)

Beautiful! Old Speck is a wonderful mountain and it looks like you had a great trip.


----------

